# show your phone home screen (lockscreen if you can)



## cervantesjc

This is mine.


----------



## emacomputer

This mine

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## cervantesjc

"emacomputer said:


> This mine
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


That's hot.


----------



## babyzay

Here are mine


----------



## mikew29

"cervantesjc said:


> This is mine.


What lock screen is that?


----------



## Greytest

Mines


----------



## kalasbralla




----------



## LrdAnkh

This one is mine, for now.

View attachment 2223


----------



## Tyler.FoRResT

LrdAnkh said:


> This one is mine, for now.
> 
> View attachment 3382


which rom is this?'


----------



## ahcinci

View attachment 2493
it is always changing


----------



## razor2006

LrdAnkh said:


> This one is mine, for now.
> 
> View attachment 3382





"Tyler.FoRResT said:


> which rom is this?'


I would also like to know this. It's very Bionic-y


----------



## tstackz

just a few..


----------



## DarkKnight

Nice and simple. Black and white theme. probably switch to my ny giant theme and layout tomorrow if I have time I will post what that looks like.

Btw. I'm running OMFG ROM


----------



## DarkKnight

here is my football pride


----------



## fitsnugly

*whistling*


----------



## cervantesjc

"fitsnugly said:


> *whistling*


Love your rom and that lock screen is sick.


----------



## missaellpzchvz

razor2006 said:


> I would also like to know this. It's very Bionic-y


If you your running miui I can link you to a theme like this 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## babymatteo

Here's mine

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sauceker

"missaellpzchvz said:


> If you your running miui I can link you to a theme like this
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


Could I get a link to that?


----------



## missaellpzchvz

Sauceker said:


> Could I get a link to that?


 http://miuithemes.com/?p=599 here you go  there's a bunch of nice themes on that site.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sauceker

"missaellpzchvz said:


> http://miuithemes.com/?p=599 here you go  there's a bunch of nice themes on that site.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


Thank you, very much appreciated


----------



## cam_hamlin

Sent from my G2X





















using Tapatalk


----------



## renerize

Here is my lock screen and home screen.
Sent from my G2x.


----------



## renerize

renerize said:


> Here is my lock screen and home screen.
> Sent from my G2x.


I don't know what happened I get an error trying to post my screen shots.


----------



## [email protected]

Here's mine ICS and all


----------



## questioncom

Here are a few from last week.

Sent from my skanky P-999 using tapatalk


----------



## emacomputer

My New


----------



## bee1

how do you install


----------

